# Lamsa's Translation of the Peshitta



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 12, 2009)

I found a copy of *George Lamsa*'s Peshitta dirt-cheap at a used bookstore this week. I know he had some unorthodox views, but does anyone here know if he did a decent job translating the Aramaic Bible? (Not counting changing Christ's "why hast thou forsaken me" to "for this I was spared!") Any resources would be helpful.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Oct 14, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> I found a copy of *George Lamsa*'s Peshitta dirt-cheap at a used bookstore this week. I know he had some unorthodox views, but does anyone here know if he did a decent job translating the Aramaic Bible? (Not counting changing Christ's "why hast thou forsaken me" to "for this I was spared!") Any resources would be helpful.



Anyone??


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 17, 2009)

Johnathan,

Here is a wiki link with other links:

George Lamsa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You could google it and find more in-depth reviews. I keep it to compare the Peshitta (which, apparently, he didn't translate that well) with other versions.


----------

